
As Groupon Publicly Struggles, LivingSocial Continues to Grow - evo_9
https://allthingsd.com/20120501/as-groupon-publicly-struggles-livingsocial-continues-to-grow/
======
stephengillie
Basically, if LivingSocial IS having the same internal issues as Groupon, we
aren't seeing them because LS is still privately held.

Are there other warning signs to look out for? Do they publish their customer
or client satisfaction numbers?

